# Just a little love can go a long way.



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

before and after pics!? My previous horse was a rescue horse and he was the best thing that has ever happened to me  Ill post before and after pics... 
he went from a untouched barely halter broke horse to a horse that you could do ANYTHING on....


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

3ringburner said:


> before and after pics!? My previous horse was a rescue horse and he was the best thing that has ever happened to me  Ill post before and after pics...
> he went from a untouched barely halter broke horse to a horse that you could do ANYTHING on....


He looks soo good! I'm glad you gave him a good home! It breaks my heart to see horses sold to slaughter! I saw today over 12 Belgian's are sold to slaughter and cant be bought out of it! it breaks my heart!!! And to think my precious girl could have been with them and sold to a different slaughter house! Its painful to think about!

here are the before and after pics.


----------

